# dc training log



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok guys , well end of cut due to personal circumastances so.... DC TRAINING BEGINS.

i will have an 8week blast (dec and jan)... 4 week cut ( feb ).. and back to gaining, im not going to go into why i have cut the cut short but will loose a bit more bf% in feb but for now this is better for my life and circumstances..

this will be a long term journal now, the cut journal has finished, and i wil include my next cut in here as i wil stick wth dc for a good 6months - 1 year to see how i react on it as i have been told by some good sources it needs a good run to really find its effectiveness.

so where am i now??? well weighed in this morning.

5'10

195lbs ( depleated )

last pic's taken below last week or so.











im thinking weight will shoot to 200lbs ish with carb up but im only weighing in every 14 days or so, ill concentrate on strength and mirror/pics.

ok so the programme.. well its basically routine A and B.. mon wed fri ...aba repeat.. one exercise to failure on each bodypart.. exception of certain back whch is 2x heavy set and legs which can be widow maker ( 20 reppers )... after much reading on intense muscle i have found to help weaker parts ( chest for me ) to pick better exercises to suplement ie presses for tri ..

you pick 3 exercise for each body part and rotate them in routines so like a1/b1/a2/b2/a3/b3

please suggest options if you feel are better

work out A (1)

chest - flat bb bench

shoulders - db arnie press

triceps - dips

back width- wide grip pull ups

back thick - rack pulls

work out A (2)

chest - decline smith bench

shoulders - bb seated mill press

triceps - cgbp

back width- rack pull ups

back thick - deadlifts

work out A (3)

chest - incline bench

shoulders - standing mill press

triceps - rev grip bench

back width- lat pull downs

back thick - bb rows

now for the B's

work out B (1)

biceps - pull ups

forearms- wrist curls

quads- squats

hams- sldl

calffs- seated calf raises

work out B (2)

biceps - bb curls

forearms- plate pinches

quads- leg press

hams- split squats

calffs- leg press calf presses

work out B (3)

biceps - cable curls

forearms- wrist roller

quads- sumersault squats ( thanks to hill and his journal lol)

hams- sumo leg press

calffs- smith machine calf box raises

so as said its mon/wed/fri training .. a1/b1/a2/b2/a3/b3/a1/b1.....

for thoughs who are not to up to date on dc training, its all about beating the log book, so each week you either have to beat your reps or weight.. if you miss then you have to swap the exercise..

well tht was a long post and probly not read by majority but oh well lol


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

good luck mate, like the idea of the traning, might give that a go myself!


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

pretty basic but solid split. how long to plan on doing this? and what does the next phase look like?

good luck with it mate


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Dips to failure?

All the best mate DC training is really interesting, will be good to see how you progress


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Dips to failure?

All the best mate DC training is really interesting, will be good to see how you progress


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi,am really enjoying this kind of training at the mow.....Stopped about 7 years ago....in them 7 years trained about 6 months in total,but no diet normal eating...7 weeks back up 9 kilo's...Has am a bit older i used a slightly higher rep range for my joints....Good luck warren..may the force be with you..


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

coflex said:


> pretty basic but solid split. how long to plan on doing this? and what does the next phase look like?
> 
> good luck with it mate


so far its this for 8 weeks, then a reccomended cruise not gear but in training.. ie ligheter for a week or so havent quite sussed that bit yet lol, in the 4 weeks it will be down to 2000kcals keto, cardio x2 ed, and clen..... then back to gaining..



Bambi said:


> Dips to failure?
> 
> All the best mate DC training is really interesting, will be good to see how you progress


yeah well idea is to get a weight you can get between 8-10 with... take 10-1 big breaths ''pause'' then try another 2-4... then pause then 1-2 moreso all in all between 10 and 20 reps.. each week either beating the reps or weight goes up. also have extreme strenching to look forward too



nogger said:


> Hi,am really enjoying this kind of training at the mow.....Stopped about 7 years ago....in them 7 years trained about 6 months in total,but no diet normal eating...7 weeks back up 9 kilo's...Has am a bit older i used a slightly higher rep range for my joints....Good luck warren..may the force be with you..


aye muscle memory must be nice mate lol, glad your enjoying it how do you find the extreme stretching to help?


----------



## nogger (Mar 4, 2010)

Yes yer right with the m.memory..things will slow down a bit now...... Ex Stretching...wow that a nice pain...not...My quads seemed to responded well with this...


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok just a side note on diet.. i will be eating fairly evenly.. try to keep it pro carb or pro fat .. bt as long as im htting plenty meat and eggs veg.

i will cut off carbs from 6ish , and stick to pro and fat, ie home made chilli etc etc but most of the time is good food anyway its mainly home made, just like my wholemeal buns me and my gorgeous sous chef (my gf ) have just made , sticking too 4 meals and 2 shakes ed.

typical day couls be

50g oats

15g nutella

hand full of nuts

scoop of protein

ckicken breast

homemade bun

spinage

tomatoes

gym

protien shake

and haribo for sugars nd my sanity

baked patato

tuna

extra light mayo ( 3g fat in 100g )

200g mince home made chilli

30g low fat cheese

protien shake

bed

however i will list EVERYTHING i eat, and drink as its xmass i will have the odd drink and chocolate, but im trying to balance a life with gaining muscle and looking better


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

I'd personally do calf raises and hammys before the widowmaker set on quads... If you do it with the correct weight your going to be wanting to spew lol! I still remember collapsing in the uni gym on 19 reps - thnx fuzz for the safety bar eh ;0)

Plus I don't think standing barbell military press is a good exercise to rest pause - but that's just from my experience!

Dc is a decent programme, but does get boring regardless of the variety of exercises you use, wish you the best!!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers mate, ill do it the way you do thinkk thats the way its actuslly layed out too, just the way i had typed it.. any other thoughts of what o could replace the standing mill with?


----------



## MrO2b (Aug 19, 2010)

all the best with this. how do you think you will manage with, for example, biceps on wednesday then back on fri? if this is a new approach for you it's bound to create plenty of DOMS. any plans on how to work around this? any cardio planned at all?

cheers.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

MrO2b said:


> all the best with this. how do you think you will manage with, for example, biceps on wednesday then back on fri? if this is a new approach for you it's bound to create plenty of DOMS. any plans on how to work around this? any cardio planned at all?
> 
> cheers.


good questions mate.. i have found high ammounts of bcaa and l-glut to really help with doms, also dante who came up wth the programme tells people to use extreme strectching to help with doms so after bench i would get two heavyish db and put them in the fly pos and hold stretched .. smae after every exercise ...

i am eating plenty .. but also on gear and running 25mcg pharma t3... 30 mins fasted am cadio every morning.. and 15 mins hiit after work outs

this is as its xmass and like i said i will be more social now than ever... i never go out really maybe 1 night in 2 mnths if that so at xmass i like to have a drink and meas with the famly .. after all more to life than my body, so will gbve famly and gf some attention lol.

atm i drink 20bcaa and 20 l-glut diluted in 2 litre water sipped vetween meals.. but now it will be that on non training days and half on training days with 5bcaa 5 lglut durng wo and sma straight after


----------



## ashers (May 8, 2010)

All the best mate. will be following again. hope everythings ok with you


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Have you got any hammer strength machines in your gym? Could replace it with military


----------



## ajb316 (Jun 16, 2010)

GGood luck, be interested to know how your lifting stats change. I dont know if I could train this was as I seem to respond better to higher volume but certainly something I would consider if training ever stalled.

Have tried cutting on Keto before? I am considering it in the new year when cut for my first comp? Have tried it for 3 weeks before just as experiement and it is surprising how after a while you dont miss carbs at all!


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

What cycle are you running?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

54und3r5 said:


> Have you got any hammer strength machines in your gym? Could replace it with military


not quite but have machine shoulder press, same ish lol



ajb316 said:


> GGood luck, be interested to know how your lifting stats change. I dont know if I could train this was as I seem to respond better to higher volume but certainly something I would consider if training ever stalled.
> 
> Have tried cutting on Keto before? I am considering it in the new year when cut for my first comp? Have tried it for 3 weeks before just as experiement and it is surprising how after a while you dont miss carbs at all!


i liked keto , just had kcals too high i know now 2000kcals will surfice



LittleChris said:


> What cycle are you running?


was test prop 3 times ew.. but upping too eod shots of prop 200 and adding tren 100.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey Warren, followed your other journal, altho honeslty was a silent viewer more than a talker. Either way, i enjoyed that read, and if you go balls to the wall with this one like you did that, im sure you'll do very well. Guess your still gettin a little coaching from another source? If so, sure they'll also help along the way.

One question tho, if you were to do that cut again, knowing what you have now learnt, how would you start it? (ie cal level? would you drop to 2000 from slightly higher over a few weeks or jump straight to it?)

Either way, subbed and will follow as always a good read. All about you buddy.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

1Tonne said:


> Hey Warren, followed your other journal, altho honeslty was a silent viewer more than a talker. Either way, i enjoyed that read, and if you go balls to the wall with this one like you did that, im sure you'll do very well. Guess your still gettin a little coaching from another source? If so, sure they'll also help along the way.
> 
> One question tho, if you were to do that cut again, knowing what you have now learnt, how would you start it? (ie cal level? would you drop to 2000 from slightly higher over a few weeks or jump straight to it?)
> 
> Either way, subbed and will follow as always a good read. All about you buddy.


not really getting coached just had a few points of advce as my life was really interfereing with the cut and would have slowed progress down far too much... but anyway still have lots of nput from many on here and hilly still gives me inpt all the time inc on the dc as he has had exp with dc training and has alot more knowlege than me...

when i do my 4 week cut in feb im hoping i get better results in 4 weeks than in the 8-10 i did just there as i was only under 3000kcal 3 weeks last time and got leanish, so if i say lean then im 4 week cut , hit cardio 2x per day , in ketosis , no cheats, and clen should smash it.. ill start on the diet i fin on last time.. 2000-2100kcals

like i said its a learning curve and now i nknow where to start at


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Thanks for the answer. I have my cut coming up in jan and planning to start at 2700 and drop to 2100 on the 4th week, so a 200 cal drop each week to hit my working cal level. First time for me too, so learning also.

Wish you luck mate, will follow with interest.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks mate, and good luck with your cut, i defo think i could hve dropped more faster but would have been asking myself ''oh could i drop on more food etc etc'' so glad i treid it that way to learn my body


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

hams should always come before quads unless doing SLDL i believe if following correct dc.

somersault squat you would use for ure widowmaker now for main quad exercise.

i would not use pull ups for a bicep exercise personally.

I wouldnt use split squats either. really this program is all about compounds lifts and lifting heavy. so quad options would be - squats, smith squats, leg press, hack squats, front squats.

widowmaker option - somersault, leg press 1 leg. extensions, squats etc


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

no bother hilly ill change it to what you hve suggested,

i thought that all squat type quad exersices were to be done widow maker?

what are yur suggestions for bi then, i have really bad forearms so struggle with weight on alot of bi exercises/


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

anything legs you do 2 straight sets (SS) then a widowmaker i believe or one straigtht set then a widowmaker.

Biceps - my exercises are ez preacher(scott curls), supine cable curls on a bench and db concentration curls


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

no bother mate i will change them..

monday 6th dec

ok well first day dc and fvck me is it taxing.. find towards the end of the work out i think ok ill lift x easy.. oh no its not like that lol.

so

chest - bb flat bench

60kg x15 wu

80kg x10 wu

100kg x 6 - 3 - 2 working set..

shoulders - arnold db presses

20kg x10 wu

24kg x 8 - 4 - 3 working set

triceps - dips

bw x10

10kg x 8 - 4 - 2

back width - wide grip pull ups

15kg x4

10kg x4 these two were wu but messed up my weigh so

bw x 7 - 3 - 3 working set

back thickness - bb bent over row

80kg x 9 - 5 - 3

ok still working out minor detais .. like how much weight to start on but at least i have work out 1 now and will beat it next a1 session, think i chose too heavy weights at times ie wide grip loland slightly on bench but will hit my numbers on thoughs next time..

all about beating that log book...

diet today

7.30 -

200g chicken

hand full of spinage

home made bread bun ( 50g carbs )

11.00 -

200g chicken

75g cous cous

brocholli

3.30 -

150g tuna

50 g low fat mayo ( 3g fat per 100g )

roughly 350g taty at a guess

train

6.30 -

hand full of wine gums (50g sugars)

60g protien powder (50g protien)

7.30 -

60g oats

milk

tspn of nuttella

a shake of hazel nuts

1 tspn coco powder

60g protien powder

10.30-

200g chicken

2tspns of spinage & parmasean pesto

20g cheese

thats e done although im taken 4 boiled eggs up to bed with me now incase im hungry through my film lol,

cardio not done today as we had to get to uni for a presentation but as of tomorow it is 30 mins fasted am and 15 hiit after workouts..

also t3 should come tomorrow running at 25mcg ed.. to help keep fat at bay.. i think im looking so much bigger carbed up but could be in my head

all in all good day


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

back thickness is done with 2 straight sets remember pal. so barbell rows 100kg for 8, 80kg for 12 as an example


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

Too many pressing exercises imo, the only none press tri exercise are dips but depending how you do them could place lot of stress on delts/pecs anyway. I would burn out fast personally. I would also not get away with 2 deadlift variations but if you feel you can then all good


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hilly said:


> back thickness is done with 2 straight sets remember pal. so barbell rows 100kg for 8, 80kg for 12 as an example


ooops yeah, will remember next tme lol, good routine but stll ironing out the details, thanks ill note it in my journal now so i dont forget



ruaidhri said:


> no need for the reps on the warmup sets to be so high, and they could detract from your working set when the weight is so close to your working set. e.g. 10 reps on 80 when your working set is 100 is silly IMO, be better going 60x8, 70x5, 80x3, then straight into the 100
> 
> good luck with this!


thanks mate, good suggestion and i think your right, was bit harder this session as i wasnt sure on what weight i could use as im use to lower reps, but ill defo drop warm up weight like you suggested



Dig said:


> Too many pressing exercises imo, the only none press tri exercise are dips but depending how you do them could place lot of stress on delts/pecs anyway. I would burn out fast personally. I would also not get away with 2 deadlift variations but if you feel you can then all good


yeah, i read a post on intense muscle wrote by dante who came up with this, and he was talking about how if you have weak parts you need to arrange the routine so that other exersices on other parts hit the weak are secondary.. hence why alot of these hit the chest as if you check the pics on pg1 my chest is by far weakest , and triceps too so lots of pressing lol

thanks guys repped

ps.. what anyone think on the diet?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

biceps - db culs --- pause rep style

forearms- wrist curls ---- pause rep style

hams- sumo leg pres ---- 1/2 straight sets ss, then a widowmaker

calffs- seated calf raises ---1/2 straight sets ss, then widow maker

quads- squats------ 1/2 straight sets ss m, then a widow maker

that is tomorows session from what i have picked up, if yur reading hill , is that right set up?

would the weight changes o something like this hilly?

squat ( my 1 rep max is 170kg )

80kg x15

90kg x10

rest

100kg x20


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

this should help

DC Training by bodypart

Chest:

incline smythe press (11-15rp)

hammer strength press (11-15rp)

decline barbell press (11-15rp)

Backwidth:

front rack chins (11-20rp)

close grip pulldowns (11-15rp)

front pulldowns (11-15rp)

Backthickness: (back thickness exercises and quad exercises arent rest paused due to safety reasons of fatigue and loss of form)

deadlifts straight sets (6-9reps) + (9-12reps)

T-bar rows straight set (10-12 reps)

rack deadlifts (6-9reps) + (9-12reps)

Shoulders:

military presses (11-20rp)

hammer strength presses (11-15rp)

upright rows (11-20rp)

Quads: (quads are done again with no rest pause because of safety reasons, but after progressive warmups there is a heavy set and then what I call a "widowmaker set" for 20 reps with a still heavy, but lighter weight)

free squats (6-10 rep straight set) 3-5 minute rest and then (20 rep widowmaker)

hack squats (as above)

leg press (as above)

Hamstrings:

lying leg curls (15-30rp)

seated leg curls (15-30rp)

sumo press leg press (pressing with heels only- straight set of 15-25 reps)

Biceps:

preacher curls (11-20rp)

barbell drag curls (11-20rp)

dumbell curls (11-20rp)

Forearms:

pinwheel curls (straight set 10-20 reps)

hammer curls (straight set 10-20 reps)

reverse grip one arm cable curls (straight set 10-20 reps)

Triceps:

reverse grip bench presses (11-20rp)

close grip bench presses (11-20rp)

EZ bar tricep extentions (15-30rp) (elbow safety)

Calves: (all calves are done with an enhanced negative, meaning up on big toe, 5 seconds lowering down to full stretch and then a brutal 10-15 seconds in the stretched position and then back up on the big toe again. It really separates the mice and the men--this is an all straight set)

leg press toe press (10-12 reps)

hack squat toe press/sled (10-12 reps)

seated calf raises (10-12 reps)


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

thats spot on mate thanks, looking forward to tomorows work out now


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok no training today but cardio was done

diet

10.30

60g oats

60g rotien powder

tspn nuttella

1tspn coco

2.00

200g chicken

home made bun ( 50g carbs )

15g low fat cheese

50g low fat mayo ( 3g /100g )

6.00

300-400g potatoes

200g chicken

9.30

home made chilli

dollop of natty yoghurt (made it too spicey )

25g cheese

about now

200g chicken

tspn of pesto

30g cheese

also had 2 shortbread biscuits whie making my chlli,

possably a shake if im up late enough, but have had around 280g at a guess not inc protien from cheeses, incomplete sources etc

dont know if i mentioned i but sipping 20g bcaa between meals and 10g l-glut


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

you're gonna find 20 reps a killer


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

crouchmagic said:


> you're gonna find 20 reps a killer


i have been trying to get to 20 reps on 100kg for last few weeks after some 1 rep maxes, but that was first exersice, i have the fvxking worst pip at the moment so worried i loose my foot ( like gives way lol).

but im aiming for 100kg x20 today, see how close i get i have done 14 i think so just need to push through , min i wasnt is 15, then at least i have something to start from


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

woohoo my t3 came today so that will be ran at 25mcg ed, cardio done this morning 30 mins fast walk pre breaky. i have decided not to bother getting weighed. i will weigh in feb 1st for begin of my cut and then march 1st ..ie end of my cut thats it..

i really want to concentrate on my body composition and strength rather than weight.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok unfortunatley, stuck in trafic and got back way to late for gym, prob best as i cant move right leg very well from pip, and have exam at 9am tomorow, so will hit gym thur and fri... i know it will suck having b1 work out then next day a2 but means i get full rest and back to monday for training

ok diet today ( i will write what ill most likley have too )

11.00( slept in yes im a bum lol )

60g oats

tspn nutella

tspn coco

60g protien powder

3,00

200g chicken

homw made bun ( 50g carbs )

low fat mayo ( 3g per 100g )

low fat cheese (10g or so , and 15g fat per 100g )

630

200g chicken

2 fahitas ( wholewheat )

peppers

mushrooms ... etc etc

im actually hungry now so

8.30

bowl of home made chilli

bit of cheese

11.00 ish

200g chicken

pesto

cheese

also had 1.5 millies cooky and a small glass of diet coke

a shae in bed if im up late enough to drink it, sometimes drink it when im thirsty during night, or if i go for wee.

ps new ''my protien'' strawberry and cream flavour is amazing

that is all


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

You should be able to do more than 100kg for 20 reps if your 1rm is 170kg!

I worked up to 130kg when I done dc! Crouchmagic was spotting me, hit 19 reps, went for the twentieth and I fainted or sum sh1t - pmsl, was on the floor!! Spewing in the changing room toilets too haha!

If you choose the correct weight, you'll realise how hard they are - to do 19 reps, it took me about 3 minutes... Squatting for that long it becomes more of a mental battle and breathing and shizzle! Not nice at all!! Be conservative too, I done 125kg x20 really easy so upped it to 130 - wayyyy to ambitious - increase with 1.25kg plates is my advice!

Btw before you do the 20 reps you should do a stright set of 6-10 reps - I chose 6 reps! So did 160x6 then 130x19 -- makes it a nice challenge!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

will do mate, i think i have trained low reps for so long, that high reps just bugger me lol, im sure it will shoot up on it though, hoping so anyway. 170kg 1 rep max was spotted by mikex101 on here, but then tried for 100kg x 20 and was fvcked , however i had done 120x3 140x3 160x2 170x1 then tred 100kg x20 so may get better with less before.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Maybe its your fitness...?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

quite possibally.. im not fit really bt working on it , at the moment i run 15 mins interval.. 1 min at 6-7 kmh then 1 min running at 12-13kmh usually a bit dne in from that lol


----------



## Dig (Aug 28, 2007)

54und3r5 said:


> You should be able to do more than 100kg for 20 reps if your 1rm is 170kg!
> 
> I worked up to 130kg when I done dc! Crouchmagic was spotting me, hit 19 reps, went for the twentieth and I fainted or sum sh1t - pmsl, was on the floor!! Spewing in the changing room toilets too haha!
> 
> ...


Works the other way round as well though, ie i could say if you can manage 130x19 you should be squatting around 210x6. Totally different kinds of strength, eg take a marathon runner with a 1RM of say 80kg, they could prob squat 65kg for well over 20 reps.

Also depends on how you do the squats, like you say you spent 3+ mins doing the set whereas someone else may do continuous reps stopping just short of lockout which makes it much harder so less weight is used, both have their benefits but style will impact weight used.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Dig said:


> Works the other way round as well though, ie i could say if you can manage 130x19 you should be squatting around 210x6. Totally different kinds of strength, eg take a marathon runner with a 1RM of say 80kg, they could prob squat 65kg for well over 20 reps.
> 
> Also depends on how you do the squats, like you say you spent 3+ mins doing the set whereas someone else may do continuous reps stopping just short of lockout which makes it much harder so less weight is used, both have their benefits but style will impact weight used.


I agree with saunders that I would expect him to be around 130

and I also agree with you

My 1 rep is around 210 I'd say, yet I can't rep anywhere near that. If I put that into a "rep calculator" it would say that I should be able to do around 195 for 5, which is BS, wouldn't be anywhere near there

Depends on the person entirely


----------



## blackbeard (May 3, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> i have been trying to get to 20 reps on 100kg for last few weeks after some 1 rep maxes, but that was first exersice, i have the fvxking worst pip at the moment so worried i loose my foot ( like gives way lol).
> 
> but im aiming for 100kg x20 today, see how close i get i have done 14 i think so just need to push through , min i wasnt is 15, then at least i have something to start from


 I used this technique on squats last year and built up to 20 rep sets with 140kg ,i'm now using FST7 with squats,usually 120kg rep range 15-8. The FST7 squats have left my quads more sore and fuller than the high rep squats and haven't aggravated my knees.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hey all sorry for lack of updates ill try updat soon but uni work is rife at the moment so have to concentrate on that , training is going well, ill try get on more after this week but have exams this week


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2010)

So you decided to go DC then Warren, Nice one mate. You done the nasty stretching yet??

I found it took a couple of goes to really get the most from 20 reppers. The first couple of times, your still gauging where you need to be.

Itll come.

Blackbeard.

I though isolations were recommended for FST-7? is it ok to do big compunds like squats on it?

im not suprissed they left your quads fuller, thats the idea behind FST-7 isnt it? Never tried it myself.

Good to see youve found a way around aggravating your knee, 20 reppers arnt very forgiving, and if your forms off when your rest pausing itll highlight it.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

aye mate, really ejoying it and surprising how fast strength is going up on it same with ashley.

well im not on here much with xmass and all plus our comp has a buggered screen atm goes funny lines in middle , but training is going well, strength is going up. cant comment on weight as im not checking but bf seems in check..

gear i have reduced over xmass.. its 250 mg every 10 days test e, 25mcg t3 ed to help with fat

im doing 30 mins fasted cardio every morning and 15 mins interval training after work outs, managed to upp it to 7kmh walk for 1 in instead of 6 and run at 13kmh for 1 min instead of 12, and carry on upping it.

food wise well, not exactly clean clean, but just eating when hungry had a write up of food yester day to see what i had took in and it came to around 290 p and 3100kcals

im just train ing hard, making sure weight on bar is increasing, eating plenty and enjoying seeing friends and famly, t3 and cardio will keep health fitness and fat in check. then 4 week cut frm late jan- mid feb, then back to a slightly more structured approach....

im still in it to win it though marc lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2010)

nice one mate. Your looking nice and full so weight must have shot up a touch.

Keep up the good worj and i might see you and your Mrs in the gym over crimbo.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

just a update, havent been on much as i hve been spending time with famly etc.. hope all had a gd xamss and newyear.

i have been off all gear for the last 4 weeks, no pct jst a break from it all, thought a break good after a chat with rs. will be mini cut untill the gf bday on the 12th , then 10 week bulk, followed by 10 week cut, and hopefully a hol in june.

enjoying dc its hard but effective , even off gear i feel my chest is getting better abd strebgth still up


----------

